# 
?   =.    ,      .
   ,  (,)     .
-    ,     . 
     , .      .   ,        +4%,    .      ,     .   .
   ,        ,,        ( ,   ,     ..,  ,           (-   ...)

----------

> =.
>  ,


 -   ?  +4%     ?
  ,                    ,   ,  4 .
     , ,   ,   ....

      -   ,    .

----------

.   .   .               ,   ?

----------


## Irusya

317

----------

( 140).
2.      ,        ,            (, "  "  .).                     ,              

     ,       ,     ? (    ,      )?

----------

173-.  9.    

1.     ,  ...
http://www.consultant.ru/popular/cur...47_2.html#p131
 ,  ,

----------

> ,       ,     ? (    ,      )?


 


 4  2002 . N 70

     140  317

3.     2  317        ,        ,            (, "  "  .).
 ,                ,          2  317  ,           431        .
  ,         ,               ,            2  317  ,           431        .
    ,        ,     ,   ,          ( 180  ).

----------

317.   
2.      ,        ,            (, "  "  .).                     ,              .

       ( )  ,     .......

----------


## 787

.  .       ( )  .  .        (.  )     .        .                  .  
      /       .
        ,     ,       (     ).              . 
   .:              .    /     ,        ,      ,             /          .
 ,           ,      ,  ,      . .
     1  8   129-   ,           -  .
   ,        (      ),   ,         .  ,          ,       . 
 :            ?    ,    ,          .?

----------


## 787

-    .        ,   /  .

----------

